

Second Graders Treated to a Seven-Course $220 Tasting Meal [video] - learc83
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/12/magazine/fine-dining-for-second-graders.html

======
GuiA
Simpsons already did it! Or rather, the Bold Italic did:

[http://www.thebolditalic.com/articles/5607-a-four-year-
old-r...](http://www.thebolditalic.com/articles/5607-a-four-year-old-reviews-
the-french-laundry)

~~~
judk
Sigh, another super fancy web design that utterly fails on mobile. The article
is covered by a popup ad that is impossible to dismiss or even covert on!

~~~
Luyt
I'm also mildly annoyed by these popups which conceal the content you came
for, and ask you to sign up or rate the site. Why do the site designers think
I can decide that, when I just arrived?

------
vijayboyapati
"A toast! To justice... and to vampires!"

That made my day.

~~~
ZirconCode
"Well... next time will be macaroni and cheese"

~~~
ohashi
The chef was a real champ about the whole thing. The whole video was very cute
and charming.

------
elorant
This just made my day. And seriously, I like their frankness more than the
pretentious style most food critics have. Judging by their reactions at least
half of the course was nice.

~~~
thret
I realise tastes do change as you age, but it was refreshing to see honest and
polite food critics. Also hilarious.

------
dzhiurgis
This is rather normal. When we eat the taste checksum goes thru our memory to
look for matches (a.i. mother's pie) and associate good emotions.

Kids do not have much memory, but perhaps once they come back to the same
restaurant 30 years later they will get this flashback.

Also their taste buds are probably more sensitive for certain chemicals that
by now we are used to. For now the easiest way to get them high is sugar.

What was also fun to watch how some of them mimic table manners.

------
octonion
Next up for the New York Times - toddlers smoking fine Cuban cigars.

------
kyledrake
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veblen_good](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veblen_good)

------
owenversteeg
Oh my god, they melted my heart. Those are the cutest kids possible. I loved
how the chef integrated balloons into the meal :)

~~~
Scribblenaut9
They looked so sweet in their fancy outfits!

------
BorisMelnik
adorable, I've eaten at boloud in South Florida and it is quite a sensual
celebration.

------
naner
Pretty sure that kid in the blazer only ate desert!

------
alimoeeny
It was nerve racking.

